
Ask HN: Most Important Skills for Children? - tmaly
In your opinion what are the most important skills for young children to develop?<p>How would you go about teaching these?
======
sebg
"Grit" \- [https://www.vox.com/2014/10/9/6835197/grit-kipp-
noncognitive...](https://www.vox.com/2014/10/9/6835197/grit-kipp-noncognitive-
skills-duckworth-teaching)

"Social Skills" \-
[http://ajph.aphapublications.org/doi/abs/10.2105/AJPH.2015.3...](http://ajph.aphapublications.org/doi/abs/10.2105/AJPH.2015.302630)

------
ismaelbej
I'd say having a good imagination. Most other skill can be learned in
adulthood, but there's nothing like having a child imagination.

------
AnimalMuppet
Reading. One of the main things here is to read to them.

Kindness/empathy. I'm not sure how to teach it, though...

